# Your Thoughts on HF airbrush?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just picked one up to tinker with recently. Any tips or mods to get this thing to spray better? I polished the needle and sealed up the mating pieces with bees was already. Got some cheap Apple Barrel paints to practice with too. Seems the cup placement sucks tho. So I use the jar siphon one more often. Wish I could turn it into a gravity feed gun. Anyone that has ideas and tips on getting the most out of a cheapy gun fire away! I'm all ears...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Throw it away and buy an iwata hp-cs


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Throw it away and buy an iwata hp-cs


What he said. I had one and it was a piece of junk


----------



## joerules (Jun 13, 2017)

Iwata neo airbrush 50$ ,createx ,wicked , auto-air paint and createx cleaner for color changes and createx restore when your done for the day


----------

